# Not your normal shoot - Brooklyn New York



## Lifexchaser (Jun 29, 2015)

This thread is specifically for street/documentary photographers or anyone who's interested in this form of photography. 

There's a protest this Wednesday in Brooklyn. They are protesting police brutality and they're burning flags. Its a riskier shoot.


Anyone interested to meet up and "bang bang club"?


----------



## AlanKlein (Jun 29, 2015)

Can I take a cop?


----------



## Lifexchaser (Jun 29, 2015)

AlanKlein said:


> Can I take a cop?



You can take anything or anyone you want...
This is for serious documentary photographers, hence "not the normal shoot" haha.


----------

